# Off training-on pounds?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

So, how much fat has everyone else gained so far since the rain hit? My riding has diminished by about half, which was not unexpected for me. I don't ride a trainer much, either, only when I get really thwarted by the weather. Weighed myself today, before any turkey dinner and see I've added almost 5 lbs. I can feel it, which is why I did weigh myself. So, 5 lbs in about 4 weeks since my training has slacked off..Better get either on the trainer, or on the highway to someplace warm and dry, I guess. 

Dang, those were a tough 5 lbs to get off, too. Numbers: at 6'1" I was racing at about 165 this past season, doing about 250-300 weekly miles. Now I am lucky to get 100 miles a week and have gone up to 170 again..

anybody else porking out in the rain like I seem to be doing?..

Don Hanson


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Simple really to loose it again. Just skip anything, and I mean anything, made with wheat flour, corn, sugar or HFCS for a while and watch the weight fall off. I've done it plenty of times with great success. Focus on Fresh Green Vegetables and Quality protein with a little fruit. This is a great plan for keeping pounds off during the off-season. I usually avoid wheat based products anyway and use rice or barley flour.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i took a vacation - 10 days in Malaysia and Singapore where I was off the bike. Came back 5 lbs heavier. Thought I'd lose it in a couple of weeks but it has taken be 4 weeks! most of it in the last 2 days of longer rides taking advantage of the good weather.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

When I lived up there I used to lift weights in the coldest/wettest part of the year. I wasn't getting fat, I was bulking up!!! The bulk didn't help the climbing and mostly settled around my waist. Beer will do the same thing.


----------

